# Audi TT steering Wheel



## K0UR0S (Nov 17, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has heard of installing an Audi TT MKII Steering wheel on their A3. If you have, how much would it cost, and where would one be able to order it?


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

yes angryrican66
i think around $1800


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

yea im getting mine this week. 1400 give or take. but instead of getting the all black airbag from the TT i got the one from the euro rs4 steering wheel with the aluminum lining around the audi rings.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

bump i need to know if the airbag for euro rs4 steering wheel is compatible with the MK2 TT steering wheel. they look identical to the exception of the aluminum ring surrounding the audi rings.


----------



## le studio walls (May 4, 2005)

$1400 for a stock steering wheel. Your high!


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (le studio walls)*


_Quote, originally posted by *le studio walls* »_$1400 for a stock steering wheel. Your high!

Flat bottom is so worth it... all of the S-line A3's should have had it... grrrr.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (i_baked_cookies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i_baked_cookies* »_
Flat bottom is so worth it... all of the S-line A3's should have had it... grrrr.

yea it is. i just imagine feeling like formula 1 car driver







. anyone know if the euro rs4 airbag is compatible with the mk2 tt steering wheel? im alomost certain it is but i just wanna b sure


----------



## GLiNTCH (May 26, 2004)

I used to bitch about not having my GTI steering wheel, but now I am just used to the sline perf one.
I do know that there is a HUGE different holding on to a flatbottom one while turning. It just feels so damn right.
[Also the side grips shape on the GTI one were better then the mk2 TT one.]
Once I decide to switch to after market stereo, I will be going for a GTI steering wheel, since in most cases audio controls don't work well anyways...


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (GLiNTCH)*

Does anyone have a part number for the TT wheel? I am trying to find a S-Line (perforated) wheel with paddle shifters.

GLiNTCH- If you decide to swap for a GTI wheel and want to sell the TT wheel, hit me up. I could even pick it up from you locally. Thanks


----------



## forma (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (JaxACR)*

you got IM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Audi TT steering Wheel (K0UR0S)*









R8 steering wheel.
I really like the brushed aluminum they put on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
May not match though. Not sure


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT steering Wheel (elevine17)*

this is mine installed, the wheel from a TT and the R8 are the same BTW


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Audi TT steering Wheel (angryrican66)*

angryrican- Looks nice! Do the multifunction controls work? If so, did you have to swap any pins in the harness or was it plug n play? Thanks!


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT steering Wheel (JaxACR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JaxACR* »_angryrican- Looks nice! Do the multifunction controls work? If so, did you have to swap any pins in the harness or was it plug n play? Thanks!
completely plug n' play, just disconnect the battery when you swap it so it won't throw a airbag code , then you'll need a Vag-Com to erase it


----------



## Jetta4Life (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Audi TT steering Wheel (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_this is mine installed, the wheel from a TT and the R8 are the same BTW










would this fit in a MKIV GTI easily or is there some modding that needs to happen to get this to work? I love how these look!


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT steering Wheel (Jetta4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta4Life* »_

would this fit in a MKIV GTI easily or is there some modding that needs to happen to get this to work? I love how these look!
I don't think it will work, the A3/TT is based on the MKV platform


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Audi TT steering Wheel (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_this is mine installed, the wheel from a TT and the R8 are the same BTW









sweet mama- bump for more/better pictures








is the tt/r8 steering wheel also thicker in feel than the stock a3 wheel, or is it just the bottom that's flat?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT steering Wheel (leegf)*

Look what just came in the mail!!!








Frank, need DIY Guide.
















PS: I was floating the idea of selling this to get the Sline Perf Leather Wheel. Actually had is posted for $900 on AZ but no takers. I think I'm going to install it as it is really sick looking!!!


_Modified by drew138 at 2:58 PM 5/30/2008_


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT steering Wheel (angryrican66)*

Just please be careful when removing the steering wheel not to move the plastic ring. I thew off my alignment, and it's never been the same.








It's not terrible, but I have gotten used to it after 2 years, and I don't know how to fix it.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Audi TT steering Wheel (portishead)*

The plastic ring doesn't dictate the alignment it really only fits in these wheels in a limited space. The splines however do dictate it. I suggest even if there are factory markings taking a tiny screwdriver and scratching your own this way you have two for reference. When looking at one it could go either way when you have to generally they both line up or they don't.


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT steering Wheel ([email protected])*

Yeah I knew it was something like that. It was a couple years back, I can't remember exactly what I screwed up. So is there any way I can fix it now? Or do I have to play the guessing game and move it a degree or 2 each time and see how it drives?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Audi TT steering Wheel (portishead)*

Really just play the guessing game.. But if you know which way its off then you know which way to go. Take off the airbag mark where it is. Move it a notch if that seems about what its off then tighten it down and go drive it. You can save time not putting the airbag back in if you want and have a means to clear the code. If thats not enough move it more. If that first notch before you drove it seemed like too little move it two at first.
You'll save time if you really drive it around a bit first on level roads trying to eye up how far off it is.


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT steering Wheel ([email protected])*

Awesome, thanks. That's pretty much what I did to get it close when I messed it up the first time. Ideally, I'd like to fix it as much as possible. Maybe I'll find a flat road and give it a go. Sorry for the thread jack. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT steering Wheel (portishead)*

I couldn't stand it if my wheel was off center! 
Does anyone have a good DIY on swapping steering wheels?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT steering Wheel (drew138)*

Wholly crap Drew! Let me know if you are installing this yourself. I want to witness it!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT steering Wheel (terje_77)*

Most likely DIYing and a second set of eyes most definitely would be welcome!!!! Just waiting for someone to send me a little detail on "How To" do this thing.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT steering Wheel (drew138)*

Cool. Let me know when you're up for the DIY. 
P.s. we can use my garage (fits 2 cars and has normal height ceiling).


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT steering Wheel (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_I couldn't stand it if my wheel was off center! 
Does anyone have a good DIY on swapping steering wheels?

There was a thread long ago for installing the wiper stalk to enable the trip computer and stuff. If you can find that, it tells how to remove the steering wheel. 
edit: here you go:
http://www.audiforums.com/m_317485/tm.htm
Obviously, you can ignore some of those directions as they are for the trip computer and stuff.


_Modified by portishead at 5:31 PM 5/30/2008_


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT steering Wheel (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Most likely DIYing and a second set of eyes most definitely would be welcome!!!! Just waiting for someone to send me a little detail on "How To" do this thing.






















Drew here is my best attempt to describe how to do it
First off flip over you new wheel so you can see what I am talking about 
tools required T30 Torx bit with small driver 
M12 Triple square bit with ratchet 
1) flip over new wheel , you will see (assuming the tabs are there) to small covers a 3 and 9 O'clock, remove these by sliding out with your thumb
2) insert T30 torx into slots until you find the screw and loosen until the Airbag comes free(screws will stay in the wheel)
Now to the actual car ;
1) disconnect battery
2) inset key in ignition and turn the wheel 1/4 , now remove first screw cover from the top (instrument cluster should be behind it, now turn wheel 1/2 turn opposite direction and remove the other tab
3)right above the steering wheel/column adjust lever there is an indent that will let you loosen the screws for the airbag, loosen one then turn wheel 1/2 turn opposite direction and loosen the other
4) straighten wheel and pull airbag a few inches away from the wheel, the yellow plug has a release tab on the top half you need to pull towards you to remove, unplug this first then the smaller plug from the steering wheel second and set airbag aside
5) now loosen bolt in the steering wheel with triple square bit and remove bolt, now make a good not of where the mark is and remove the wheel
6) do all the above in reverse , when you first start the car all kinds of lights will stay on, drive it a few hundred feet and they will clear, make sure the airbag is connected when you start it or you will need a Vag-com or the dealer to clear it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by angryrican66 at 12:12 AM 5-31-2008_


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT steering Wheel (angryrican66)*

I just took off my steering wheel to adjust the alignment. It's really easy actually. I think I got it pretty good. Even going 90 on the freeway, it's really hard to tell. If anything it favors the right by a half degree. But I think it's better.
Also, it's weird how light the steering feels without the airbag. But now I have to get the airbag warning light cleared. I get nervous every time i connect/disconnect that airbag! That would pretty much ruin my weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

anyone doing this want to sell me their oem steering wheel? looking for a sline one! thanks!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (fune8oi)*

Thanks. Prob going in next weekend. Will post a follow up of course!


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (le studio walls)*


_Quote, originally posted by *le studio walls* »_$1400 for a stock steering wheel. Your high!

Yeah that's pretty nuts. Just wait a while, people will wreck their TTs, and I'm sure you'll be able to get one from a yard for a lot cheaper than that. Though with the airbag it will add up, I don't think you'd get to $1400.
As for changing the wheel you can actually mess up the alignement doing that, on these cars? I've removed a few steering wheels on a few cars but they usually only fit on "one way" meaning I don't see how you could mess up the alignment. But I guess Audis are different


----------



## duglas (Oct 6, 2005)

Steering wheel is only $300 from the dealer.. Airbag is $800.. $1100 for both from the dealer and is an easy swap, I have the part #'s if anyone wants them...
I found them.. here are the part #'s
TT fLAT BOTTOM DSG Wheel – Part# 8J0 419 091 C
Airbag – Part# 8J0 880 201 J 6PS
I have to look for the 6MT wheel, I have the part # somewhere



_Modified by duglas at 10:19 AM 5-31-2008_


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (duglas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duglas* »_Steering wheel is only $300 from the dealer.. Airbag is $800.. $1100 for both from the dealer and is an easy swap, I have the part #'s if anyone wants them...
I found them.. here are the part #'s
TT fLAT BOTTOM DSG Wheel – Part# 8J0 419 091 C
Airbag – Part# 8J0 880 201 J 6PS
I have to look for the 6MT wheel, I have the part # somewhere
_Modified by duglas at 10:19 AM 5-31-2008_

Thanks for the info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (duglas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duglas* »_Steering wheel is only $300 from the dealer.. Airbag is $800.. $1100 for both from the dealer and is an easy swap, I have the part #'s if anyone wants them...
I found them.. here are the part #'s
TT fLAT BOTTOM DSG Wheel – Part# 8J0 419 091 C
Airbag – Part# 8J0 880 201 J 6PS
I have to look for the 6MT wheel, I have the part # somewhere
_Modified by duglas at 10:19 AM 5-31-2008_
they are actually about $700 each from the dealer, if you have a dealer that misquoted you that little, jump on it


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_they are actually about $700 each from the dealer, if you have a dealer that misquoted you that little, jump on it









yea for 300 order me one too! i got quoted 500 for the steering wheel


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_
yea for 300 order me one too! i got quoted 500 for the steering wheel

i'll take one too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
i'll take one too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I smell a group buy!


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
I smell a group buy!


----------



## duglas (Oct 6, 2005)

Wholesale is 20% off retail, I was told wholesale is $347 on either the DSG or 6MT, I forgot which I called about, but total with airbag was $1100...


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

id buy just the steering wheel for that price


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

How does the s3 wheel differ? Anyone know how much it is?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_How does the s3 wheel differ? Anyone know how much it is?

S3 Wheel Adds about 5hp















The S3 wheel only comes with out paddles so no good for DSG cars. Lots ot TT wheel options though. If anyone is interested in icking up a flat bottom wheel I've got a good source for around 900 w/ airbag. IM me and I can see whats available.


----------

